# Some Old Photos



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 2, 2019)

Several years ago, I bought a very old album with photos from an antiques dealer here in northeastern Pa. I particularly like the advertising sides of a couple of them.
1



 
2


 
3


 
4


 
5


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 2, 2019)

I have a lot of boxes of old family photos. I'm blown away at how well some of the old studio prints still look.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 2, 2019)

I can look at them all day. The album itself was, at one time, a work of art, but is falling apart. There are a couple dozen photos. Any ideas of age?


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 2, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Any ideas of age?



I haven't a clue. I was fortunate that many of ours had names and dates on the back. By comparing those to the ones that didn't we were able to get in the ball park. Had a few in the late 1800's through early 1900's.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 3, 2019)

Very interesting set you have.............


----------



## compur (Jan 3, 2019)

If they measure about 2½x4 inches then they are cartes de visite which would date them as around 1850s-60s

If they are larger, about 4½x 6½ inches then they are cabinet cards which would date them as 1870s-90s


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 3, 2019)

I collect Cabinet cards just for the advertisement on the back.


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2019)

These are lovely!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 3, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas of age?
> ...


None of these have any writing or dates at all.


Jeff15 said:


> Very interesting set you have.............


Thanks. I think they are too.


compur said:


> If they measure about 2½x4 inches then they are cartes de visite which would date them as around 1850s-60s
> 
> If they are larger, about 4½x 6½ inches then they are cabinet cards which would date them as 1870s-90s


Thank you much for that info. That would make them cabinet cards then. I appreciate the info VERY much!


webestang64 said:


> I collect Cabinet cards just for the advertisement on the back.


I can see why. I think they are awesome.


terri said:


> These are lovely!


Thank you much!


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 9, 2019)

Nice shots and interesting. It's fun to scan and restore stuff like this in Photoshop.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 9, 2019)

Some ladies from the collection:
1


 
2


 
3


 
4


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 10, 2019)

One thing I noticed on these last ones is the wonderful creamy smooth skin tone. I think I might try to duplicate that in LR.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 10, 2019)

These were just scanned to digital and not edited, so they are pretty much as they appear,


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 10, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> These were just scanned to digital and not edited, so they are pretty much as they appear,



The studio prints I have from that time period are the same way. I think it had something to do with the paper used. Maybe someone more versed will chime in on it.


----------

